# Cheapest one color plastisol tranfers - BESIDES F&M Expressions



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all! We've been fairly good and long time customers of F&M Expressions for 1-3 color transfers.

I'm not a fan of their "full color" and when I called and asked details about their process they said they used plastisol, but they obviously do not and I had a very pissed off customer.

Lost over $400.00 on that job 

Just last week I got royally screwed over by them as they sent me the wrong color on a 3 color transfer rush job. When I called they told me they would re-do it that day and overnight it. So, I spent a full day trusting them and not working on alternatives. Then they called me at closing time and told me that they changed their mind. So, lots of problem solving, two all nighters and at least $600.00 in the hole - I'm still trying to get my refund but they seem to be avoiding my calls.

My actual questions are:

1: F&M has hard to beat one color prices! Anyone know of anyone else with a killer one color transfer price?

2: anyone have a recommendation for 4 color or full color process plastisol transfers?

Thank you!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

4/0 transfers suck from every company because they have to print them on a backer made of white plastisol or polyurethane so it makes the transfer thick and they feel like a big sticker. So their 4/0 transfers probably are plastisol but they won't be anything like spot color transfers or 4/0 direct print.

As for the other, F&M has been very reliable for me but their customer service has often been non-existent. I called the other day and spoke to a live person. The first time I've spoke to a live person at F&M in years. Every other time I get a machine and no call back. Back when I first started using them I would just blindly send orders and money and transfers would show up a week later, lol.


----------



## jlidesigns (Jul 11, 2016)

I have not used F&M, but I have used First Edition Screen Printing for the last year. Their 1-3 color pricing is very competitive, but most of all, the customer service you get cannot be beat. Their website is very informative. They are very helpful with questions from a newbie as well. They do not do full color, however. They have some great stock too. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------

